# More weather news



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is what's happening in the UK

Britain On Flood Alert As More Rain Forecast - Yahoo! News UK :rain:

And this is what's happening in China!!

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Scientists 'cause' Beijing snow:smow:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is what's happening in the UK
> 
> Britain On Flood Alert As More Rain Forecast - Yahoo! News UK :rain:
> 
> ...


Hi, I have just noticed you have been living in spain for 15 years, thats marvelous, I'm sure you have seen a lot of changes over the years. I first went to spain in the Mid 60's when it was the real Spain, and it was lovely, although change is everywhere and theres no holding back progress for better and worse. Would love to hear how you managed in the beginning and the changes you have seen good and bad!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, I have just noticed you have been living in spain for 15 years, thats marvelous, I'm sure you have seen a lot of changes over the years. I first went to spain in the Mid 60's when it was the real Spain, and it was lovely, although change is everywhere and theres no holding back progress for better and worse. Would love to hear how you managed in the beginning and the changes you have seen good and bad!!!


Actually, it's 22 years .
Well, you've made me think... and I'm still thinking, so I'll get back you !
But this could be an interesting thread if anyone wants to start it.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, it's 22 years .
> Well, you've made me think... and I'm still thinking, so I'll get back you !
> But this could be an interesting thread if anyone wants to start it.


Well I'd certainly love to hear about your time in Colombia and your journey/decision making along the way to your life over here, PW, if you'd care to share!!!

Tally.x


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I would ditto that. But Back to topic. Even though we will probably be desperate for rain down here soon, the Chinese solution seems a bit drastic. Cant be good, cant it, blasting the air with silver iodine (whatever that is - at school dropped out of chemistry class after 2 weeks so no idea!)? More chemicals in the atmosphere! But have you noticed any drastic changes in the climate, Pesky, in the time you have lived here?
Caz. I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I would ditto that. But Back to topic. Even though we will probably be desperate for rain down here soon, the Chinese solution seems a bit drastic. Cant be good, cant it, blasting the air with silver iodine (whatever that is - at school dropped out of chemistry class after 2 weeks so no idea!)? More chemicals in the atmosphere! But have you noticed any drastic changes in the climate, Pesky, in the time you have lived here?
> Caz. I


 
So many questions; so much pressure!!

The Colombia experience is best left to the Colombian forum, but it was fantastic. I went just at the right time, not too young not too old I was 22 or 23 and it was the BEST experience. Language, culture, friends, work - incredible! But, I went with a job and there were a group of us all entering the school at the same time, a bilingual anglo Colombian school, and I did some basic Spanish before. I was 22, but not completely naive!!


----------

